

JQuery, JS, and CoffeeScript interactive course deal at CodeSchool(3 for 1) - pdelgallego
http://www.appsumo.com/~yzqwa/

======
TrevorBurnham
Not a very good deal, given Codeschool's $25/month unlimited access membership
plan.

